# Scottish Football



## bogside84 (Jan 4, 2010)

Why is it that the lesser teams seem to lift their game when thy play RANGERS. A couple of weeks ago Aberdeen play out of their skin and beat Rangers and since then have played crap.Then yesterday Celik lift their game and for a wee while it looked as though Rangers would be turned over again thankfully because of a strong referee justice was done


----------



## Dodger (Jan 4, 2010)

Why is it that the lesser teams seem to lift their game when thy play RANGERS. A couple of weeks ago Aberdeen play out of their skin and beat Rangers and since then have played crap.Then yesterday Celik lift their game and for a wee while it looked as though Rangers would be turned over again thankfully because of a spineless referee we got away with it again
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you.......what a strange review...then again it has come from a hun so why should I be surprised?!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2010)

At this moment in time it doesnt take a lot to raise their game to the standards of rangers or celtic,probably the worst rangers and celtic teams for years and years.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 4, 2010)

No probably about it.....The Huns are in turmoil yet Celtic could only take a point..says it all about the sorry sorry state of the game in Scotland.


----------



## bogside84 (Jan 4, 2010)

This was a tounge in cheek post and once again surprise surprise we have a guy on the forum name calling. The dolls come out of the pram.This always seems to happen when Celik drop points.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh for christ sake here comes bogside with his 'you canny call me a hun' again ......right then it was a post from a filthy unwashed manking stinking current bun then....does that save ya feelings my poor wee child?!


----------



## bogside84 (Jan 4, 2010)

That's a lot better that's more politically correct.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 4, 2010)

A Current bothered about PC......must be a 1st unless it is boxing with them abroad of course.


----------



## golfcitydweller (Jan 4, 2010)

i`m a neutral ...well kind off ..that`s the most one sided old firm game i`ve seen in years and also the worst ref for a while too ...lafferty should have gone and a good goal was chalked off ...time to folllow rugby etc with the technology me thinks ..hail hail !!! and aw that ..sorry couldn`t resist that ...


----------



## DCB (Jan 5, 2010)

I blame the demise of Third Lanark, they were the real force in West coast  football


----------



## SS2 (Jan 5, 2010)

The Old Firm are history. St Mirren have a 100% record this year and are gunning for you so-called big boys.

_(insert suitable Old-Firm-bashing insults here.) _


----------



## bogside84 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have had  a problem for the last 48 hrs or so I have tried sucking lemon's, soor ploom's and I still cannot get the smile off my face.All the paper's are on about how bad the ref was etc etc etc but with all their pressure the Celik  still could not win.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 5, 2010)

*I have had  a problem for the last 48 hrs or so I have tried sucking lemon's, soor ploom's and anything else my mates put in my mouth and I still cannot get the smile off my face.*  All the paper's are on about how bad the ref was etc etc etc but with all their pressure the Celik  still could not win.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think we really need to know what you and your shame pals got up to while celebrating your famous point....


----------



## bogside84 (Jan 5, 2010)

Once again Dogger you have not let me down with your bile comments.
I could respond and go down the road of name calling but I have better thing to do.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 5, 2010)

Surprise suprise a fan of the shame without a sense of humour... 

And it's Dodger by the way bigbog69.


----------



## bogside84 (Jan 5, 2010)

No I think I got it right


----------



## Dodger (Jan 5, 2010)

Ahhhh.....it appears the lip is oot and the smile has gone.Dive for cover I feel a Romanian/Manchester moment coming on. 

If you canny take it your on the wrong forum son.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 5, 2010)

Apostrophe and 'e' key not working Dodger?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 6, 2010)

All I'm going to add is 

"STAND FREE"


----------



## golfcitydweller (Jan 6, 2010)

keep it going lads - the banter`s braw


----------



## Dodger (Jan 10, 2010)

Lesser team lifting their game again?? Naw, the shame are just pish,another spineless ref coming to their rescue today.


----------



## CannyFifer (Jan 24, 2010)

Dunfermline man here as we all dont support one of the biggot brothers in scotland and I go to the games instead of just wearing a shirt.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 24, 2010)

And the farce that is the reinstating of your team into the cup shows what a total joke scottish football is.

Why is there a process to appeal on things like this?
Get the bloody decision made correctly and that would take away the need for any appeals surely?


----------



## CannyFifer (Jan 25, 2010)

I think the farce was getting thrown out in the 1st place as every pundit said  No offence meant by my previous post by the way, just letting everyone know that in scotland we dont all care about the Glasgow teams


----------



## Dodger (Jan 25, 2010)

None taken...I agree,how they can kick them out is unreal....did the fact they broke 4 admin rules have anything to do with them winning 7-1?? No,the SFA are a bloody shambles,just look at the Livingston farce.

Used to have some great days up at EEP with Berwick Rangers!

It is in a dire state at the moment with the two worst teams in my time at the top.....whoever wins the SPL will be the one that plays the better crap!


----------



## CannyFifer (Jan 26, 2010)

I think it will be Rangers but agree the 2 of them are not a patch on 5 yeas ago. I spent every summer in Berwick for about 10 years as my mum had a caravan at Haggerston


----------



## smange (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Alec

Fellow Pars fan here, Rosyth man living in exile here in Ireland.

Were you through at Ochilview? sounds like a struggle


----------



## CannyFifer (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Alec

Fellow Pars fan here, Rosyth man living in exile here in Ireland.

Were you through at Ochilview? sounds like a struggle
		
Click to expand...

hi smange, my mate was there and said we could easily have lost but with sky showing the celtic match there will be some much needed funds. feel sorry for stenny after the SFA cock-up but being thrown out was ridiculous.


----------

